# Profibus netz sternförmig aber wie?



## bernd67 (24 August 2006)

hallo
ich möchte ein profibusnetz sternförmig aufbauen,weiß aber nicht genau wie.
ich kenne es nur so das alle profibusteinehmer hintereinander geschaltet werden
jetzt ist die räumliche anordnung aber so ungünstig das ich besser einen stern machen müsste
wie geht das vielleicht mit einem rs485 repeater
vielen dank


----------



## volker (24 August 2006)

repeater ist schon eine gute idee.
setze 1 oder mehrere davon an die zentrale stelle. diese ganz normal verdrahten. dann hast du pro repeater 3 abgänge.


----------



## smile (24 August 2006)

http://www.procentec.com/profihub/index-DE.php3


----------

